# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal de Corinto

## Jonasino

> . Grecia tiene un canal poco común. Éste no pretende rivalizar con los grandes canales de la Europa septentrional ni con el famoso Canal de Suez, de Egipto o el no menos famoso Canal de Panamá. Aún así, este canal de Grecia es singular. Comunica el golfo de Egina, en el mar Mediterráneo, con el Golfo de Corinto, desemboca en el mar Adriático y conduce a puertos en otros países europeos. Por consiguiente es de enorme importancia para la economía de Grecia.
> 
> El Canal de Corinto es una vía de agua artificial que une el Golfo de Corinto con el Mar Egeo por el istmo de Corinto, abriendo esta vía al transporte marítimo y separando el Peloponeso del resto de Grecia. Mide 6,3 km de largo y se construyó entre 1881 y 1893. Fue construido por el ingeniero húngaro Esteban Türr (1825-1908). Bajo los proyectos de Lesseps, que recogían el antiguo trazado de Nerón, Türr dirigió las obras del canal de Corinto desde 1881. El canal fue inaugurado el 9 de noviembre de 1893.
> El canal evita el rodeo de 400 km alrededor de la Península del Peloponeso a los barcos pequeños, ya que sólo tiene 21 m de ancho y 8 de profundidad. A pesar de estas limitaciones, cerca de 11000 barcos cruzan el canal cada año, en su mayoría pertenecientes a rutas turísticas.
> 
> Aunque el proyecto no se concretó hasta el siglo XIX, la idea venía concibiéndose desde al menos el siglo VII a. C., cuando el tirano Periandro de Corinto pensó en ejecutar una obra similar pero se vio obligado a cancelarla debido a las dificultades técnicas, insalvables para la época, construyendo en su lugar una rampa de piedra sobre el istmo de Corinto a la que se conoce como Diolkos, y cuyos restos pueden verse todavía hoy discurriendo de forma paralela al canal.
> En los últimos años de la República romana, Julio César vio ventajas en la construcción del canal para su recién formada Colonia laus Iulia Corinthiensis.
> En el año 67, el emperador romano Nerón ordenó que el canal se excavara nuevamente, encomendando el trabajo a 6000 esclavos. Nerón murió un año después y su sucesor, Galba, canceló el proyecto por considerarlo demasiado costoso.
> 
> ...












Fuente: http://ingenieriaycomputacion.blogspot.com.es; megaconstrucciones.com

----------

frfmfrfm (03-abr-2015),Los terrines (02-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015),willi (04-abr-2015)

----------

